# Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*Unterstützt die Angler, damit sie gegen BUND und NABU  etc. auch ne Chance haben.*

BITTE auf allen Seiten für Angler verbreiten - geht nur noch bis Sonntag (die hätten uns auch früher fragen können - Angelvereine/verbände und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit halt...)...

*Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*​









Der Angelsportverein Konstanz e.V. ist unter den 50 Finalisten für den diesjährigen Deutschen Naturschutzpreis. Jetzt werden bei einer Online-Abstimmung bis zum 30. Juni 2013 die Sieger ermittelt. 

Allerdings sind unter den Teilnehmern auch einige große Organisationen, die von Haus aus viel mehr eigene Stimmberechtigte mitbringen.

Bitte unterstützen Sie das Eisvogel-Projekt des ASV Konstanz mit Ihrer Stimme! 

Eine gute Platzierung für den Verein ist gleichzeitig eine prima Gelegenheit das Bild der Angelfischerei in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbessern.

Informieren Sie auch Freunde und Bekannte, die etwas für Eisvögel tun möchten. 

Jede Stimme ist wichtig!

*Jetzt für das Projekt abstimmen:​*http://www.deutscher-naturschutzpreis.de/detailansicht-2013+M5dcf173e58f.html

Infos zum Projekt:
Eisvögel leiden entgegen ihrem Namen sehr unter der Kälte. 
In harten Wintern gibt es Bestandsrückgänge um bis zu 80 Prozent. 
Allerdings können die Vögel dies in guten Jahren mit bis zu 3 Bruten in der Regel wieder ausgleichen.

Die Tiere sind Höhlenbrüter, die ihre Bruthöhlen in Steilhänge und Uferabbrüche graben. Leider sind viele kleine Fließgewässer und deren Gewässerrandstreifen immer noch in einem schlechten Zustand. 
Dadurch herrscht für die Eisvögel eigentlich ständig akuter Wohnungsmangel. Dies gilt insbesondere in erfolgreichen Brutjahren, da die Vögel für die Folgebruten gerne eine weitere Höhle nutzen und selbstverständlich auch für die Jungvögel im Jahr darauf.

Diesen Umstand wollen wir in unserer Region ändern und die Brutbedingungen für unsere kleinen Fischerkollegen deutlich verbessern und langfristig erhalten. Dazu bauen wir seit ein paar Jahren mit relativ geringen finanziellen Mitteln und in Absprache mit der Naturschutzbehörde Eisvogelnisthilfen an geeigneten Standorten. 

Normalerweise verbauen wir zwei fertige Niströhren (Schwegler) pro Nisthilfe. Dazu werden die Röhren am Ufer eingegraben und die Steilwand aus einer Holz- oder Betonplatte imitiert.

Der Bau von Eisvogelnisthilfen ist gleichzeitig eine ausgezeichnete Gelegenheit unserer Vereinsjugend die Zusammenhänge in der Natur näher zu bringen und den Jugendlichen frühzeitig ihre Verantwortung für Fauna und Flora in unserem Lebensraum aufzuzeigen.

Zusätzlich planen wir unsere Erfahrungen mit den unterschiedlichen Nisthilfen zukünftig über das Internet als Anregung für Gleichgesinnte und andere Gruppen bereitzustellen. 

Zum Wohle der Eisvögel ist es sicher von Vorteil, Fehler nicht zweimal zu machen und erfolgreiche Projekte als Hilfe für andere Vereine weiterzugeben.

Infos zum Projekt auch unter: 
www.asv-konstanz.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Zur Info:
Will man abstimmen, geht ein PopUp auf, da muss man nen Code anfordern, den man dann eingeben muss.

Sonst klappt des net..


----------



## Patrick S. (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Abstimmung erledigt...Platz 2 ist doch gut...sind nur knapp 50 Stimmen hinter dem Ersten...das sollte doch zu schaffen sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Danke - und weiter verbreiten das Ganze bitte, damit das klappt..


----------



## Patrick S. (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Also, sobald dein Eintrag gelesen wird, werden wir das schon schaffen...davon bin ich überzeugt...


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Erledigt und verbreitet 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Angel-Kai (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Stimme gegeben und an alle möglichen Leute geteilt. Facebook, Mail usw...
#h:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Super, Jungs.
Danke.


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

erledigt


----------



## Elbmann (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Nachdem der Qaptcha Code angeblich immer falsch war, hat es nun doch noch funktioniert.


----------



## RedHead (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

getan


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Erledigt, meiner Frau hat es auch gefallen.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

So, hab auch mal abgestimmt.
So weit ist der erste Platz nicht weg, das könnte doch zu schaffen sein #6


----------



## Patrick S. (27. Juni 2013)

Warten wir mal ab bis die Stimmen,nach den 24h gezählt werden...


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Teilgenommen.:m


----------



## Jagärdet (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Ebenfalls!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Abgestimmt und verteilt!


----------



## Dorschknorpel (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

....done!!

Übrigens nicht nur"Stimmvieh", das Projekt ist auch echt gut.


----------



## mathei (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

erledigt. jetzt geht es an die verbreitung


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Gibt auch andere schöne Projekte dort... |rolleyes
Bevor aber Thomas mich haut, hab's ja gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gibt auch andere schöne Projekte dort... |rolleyes
> Bevor aber Thomas mich haut, hab's ja gemacht.



Wenn man schon mal was *für Angler *tun kann in der Öffentlichkeit..

Macht ja sonst keiner...........


Danke Kati ;-)))


----------



## daoxxnsepp (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Jetzt bin ich aber überrascht - es heisst doch immer Angler sind keine Naturschützer.....

Wie schnell sich doch der Wind dreht !

#6#6


----------



## daci7 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Check.
Freundin gleich auch


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

auch erledigt


----------



## Lazarus (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Danke für den Hinweis! Abgestimmt.


----------



## murmeli1965 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Erledigt


----------



## bacalo (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Wieder was für unsere Lobbyarbeit erledigt:m.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

done!


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Solch ein schönes Projekt unterstütze ich doch gern:l


----------



## mathei (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

so 20 x verteilt. da sollte die eine oder andere stimme noch dazu kommen.


----------



## Spartakus (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Hallo Thomas

wir haben es bei uns im Verein  bekannt gemacht 
und Wander schickt es noch mit dem Verteiler weiter :m

Hier noch eine kleine bildliche Hilfestellung |supergri

Bildquelle: buergerpreis.deutscher-naturschutzpreis.de























Nach dem Erhalt des Codes bitte erneut auf "Stimme abgeben" klicken 
Code eingeben und Tee trinken  :dan:


----------



## Bronni (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

erledigt und natürlich weiter gegeben


----------



## Andro (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

abgestimmt und an bekannte Angelfreunde weitergeleitet


----------



## Siever (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

erledigt...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Da werden sich die Konstanzer aber freuen, wie ihr euch ins Zeug legt.
#6


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Schönes Projekt! Pro abgestimmt und weitergeleitet!


----------



## drilling22 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Super Sache. Hoffe die gewinnen. Meine Stimme ham sie.


----------



## daddldido (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Projekt für gut befunden und Stimme gegeben


----------



## smilex (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

endlich mal ne Stimme für was Sinnvolles rausgehauen.


----------



## ChY (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

erledigt


----------



## supre (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Meine gute Tat für heute  Stimme abgegeben. Gutes Projekt!


----------



## Der-Graf (27. Juni 2013)

Ich war auch mal so frei...


----------



## Nuesse (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

erledigt#h


----------



## Bert62 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Meinereiner hat es auch getan... :vik:


----------



## Tomasz (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Ich stehe irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.
Ich habe den Abstimmcode angefordert und auch im Fenster die Bestätigung dafür bekommen, aber nach 6 Stunden immer noch keine email mit dem Code erhalten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Norman B. (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Signed!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Habe auch abgestimmt. Und wenn ich jetzt mal durchzähle, wie viele sichere Stimmen das Projekt allein heute bekommen hat, dann dürfte morgen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit jemand anderes an erster Stelle sein.


----------



## daddldido (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich stehe irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.
> Ich habe den Abstimmcode angefordert und auch im Fenster die Bestätigung dafür bekommen, aber nach 6 Stunden immer noch keine email mit dem Code erhalten.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit im Spam Ordner gelandet... Hast Du GMX oder so?


----------



## Tomasz (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



daddldido schrieb:


> Mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit im Spam Ordner gelandet... Hast Du GMX oder so?



Hotmail.
Im Spamordner ist auch nichts.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Erledigt!


----------



## Criss81 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

erledigt


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Stimme abgegeben


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Und wenn die erst mal unter den Stimmen, die sich hier gesammelt haben, 10 Wochenendkarten für die Vereinsgewässer inkl. Anreise, Übernachtung & Grillabend (gefüllter Eisvogel am Spieß) verlosen,...
|supergri


----------



## wusel345 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Hab auch für den Piepmatz gestimmt, dann gefüllter Eisvogel in Bierteig schmeckt bestimmt gut :q


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wenn die erst mal unter den Stimmen, die sich hier gesammelt haben, 10 Wochenendkarten für die Vereinsgewässer inkl. Anreise, Übernachtung & Grillabend (gefüllter Eisvogel am Spieß) verlosen,...
> |supergri



Die Übernachtung erfolgt in der exklusiven Eisvogelsuite! Die ist ja nach dem Grillen frei!


----------



## Housic (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

hab´s


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

So die Stimmen meines Clan haben sie bekommen, nun kann ich nicht mehr viel beitragen, da ich ab morgen erstmal im Krankenhaus bin.
Wenn ihr ab morgen, in den nächsten 2 Wochen nichts von mir lest, habe ich die OP nicht überlebt.#h


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



> Wenn ihr ab morgen, in den nächsten 2 Wochen nichts von mir lest, habe ich die OP nicht überlebt.


Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst? Aber egal, ich wünsche mal alles Gute für die OP!

Jürgen


----------



## Marco2711 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Abgestimmt.. Allerdings wundert mich etwas:
Vor der Abgabe waren es  773 Stimmen für die Eisvögel (Platz 1), als ich nach der Abgabe nochmal  zur Übersicht wechselte waren es nur noch 592 (Platz 2). Wehe die  schummeln! ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Sensi, stell dich nicht so an, die wollen nur spielen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bis die Tage #h


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Jetzt ist aktualisiert! Mit 3 Stimmen Vorsprung auf dem 1. Platz!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Super und weiter so - die näxten haben auch ganz gut zugelegt.

Weitertragen....


----------



## volkerm (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

grad erfolgt


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Erledigt #h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst? Aber egal, ich wünsche mal alles Gute für die OP!
> 
> Jürgen



Nee, leider kein Witz!
Anfangs ging es nur um Schmerzen in der Leiste, ein Leistenbruch wurde festgestellt, dann fand man noch was ganz anderes.
Ein Teil des Dünndarms bin ich wohl los, mal sehen wie viel.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen!


Danke.
Um mich selbst geht es mir noch nicht einmal so, klar ich hab Todesangst vor der OP, das ist normal, aber irgendwann stirbt schließlich jeder mal. Mich stört vielmehr der Gedanke, dass meine 2 Kinder (4 und 5 Jahre alt), wenn's schief geht ohne mich aufwachsen müssten und wie sie das verdauen werden, was aus meiner Frau und dem Haus werden wird?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Scheixxspiel..


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

bescheid...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Erledigt #6

@Sensitivfischer
Alles Gute !!!


----------



## zanderaal (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

So hab auch versucht abzustimmen,habe aber leider noch kein code bekommen.

Zu deiner Krankenhaussache Sensi,da brauchste keine Angst zu haben,mir haben sie vor 2 Wochen ein Stück Lunge rausgeholt und ich wollte auch nicht mehr aufwachen aber das haben die Ärzte nicht zugelassen|supergri und nun gehts mir wieder besser und Angeln war ich auch schon.Drück dir die Daumen.

Gruß Berthold#h


----------



## zanderaal (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Ups man sollte im Spamordner schauen.
Stimme ist raus.
Gruß Berthold|supergri


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

@sensitivfischer
Das ruppen se raus und gut ist! Daumen drück!


----------



## toddn (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Done #6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



zanderaal schrieb:


> So hab auch versucht abzustimmen,habe aber leider noch kein code bekommen.
> 
> Zu deiner Krankenhaussache Sensi,da brauchste keine Angst zu haben,mir haben sie vor 2 Wochen ein Stück Lunge rausgeholt und ich wollte auch nicht mehr aufwachen aber das haben die Ärzte nicht zugelassen|supergri und nun gehts mir wieder besser und Angeln war ich auch schon.Drück dir die Daumen.
> 
> Gruß Berthold#h



Boaarr Lunge ist auch böse. Ich hoffe bloß, dass ich keine Metastasen habe, mit meinen lächerlichen 72kg bei 1,82m habe ich wenig Substanz, da bleibt nur die mentale Stärke.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Hoi Sensi,

ich drück die Daumen #h

Ich habe im letzten Jahr zweimal unterm Messer gelegen und bin diesjahr Ostersonntag zum dritten Mal nach einer OP entlassen worden ... man gewöhnt sich dran 

Vor der ersten OP habe ich mir sprichwörtlich in die Hose geschissen und jetzt Ostern habe ich mit dem Narkosearzt noch ein lustiges und vor allem entspanntes Schwätzchen gehalten.

Was ich damit sagen will: lass dich einfach ablenken - deine Aufregung und Angst ist das schlimmste an der ganzen Situation ... von der OP selbst bekommste ja nichts mit ... lass die Jungs einfach mal machen :m

Wie gesagt: Ich drück dir die Daumen #h#h


----------



## olaft64 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

doppelt erledigt


----------



## Bodensee89 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

erledigt


----------



## angel-daddy (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

@Sensitivfischer: Viel, viel Glück und GUTE BESSSERUNG!

Die Abstimmung habe ich gemacht, aktuell Platz 1....

VG Martin


----------



## PhantomBiss (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Meine Stimme ist dabei. Aktuell Platz 2...


----------



## Steinbuttt (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Stimme abgegeben! #6
Los Leute, das muß doch zu schaffen sein!!!:m

Gruß Heiko


----------



## orgel (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Jetzt auch abgestimmt und wieder Platz 1


----------



## Dakes87 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Gerade Erledigt #6
Aktuell Platz 1.. Drücke die Daumen das es so bleibt!
Gruß


----------



## maigibs (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Auch abgestimmt, nun sinds 773 stimmen und 1. Platz. Drücke die Daumen den Konstanzern.


----------



## PhantomBiss (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Super! Auf gehts Leute, da geht noch was !


----------



## Patrick S. (27. Juni 2013)

Es ist schon klasse zu sehen,was man erreichen kann. Wissen die Kollegen von wo der Wind weht...?


----------



## PhantomBiss (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Der Thread muss unbedingt oben bleiben, jede Stimme zählt!!


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Die sind sicher gewarnt! Das gab ja jetzt den ersten mächtigen Schub!


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Gerade Erledigt #6


----------



## MadMurdock (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

<-- Stimme 774


----------



## benihana (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Done 776
Weiter auf Platz 1


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Ich finde es wirklich toll, dass höchstwahrscheinlich das Projekt eines Angelvereins gewinnen wird. Das verschafft den Anglern vielleicht auch insgesamt mehr Gehör. 
Trotzdem finde ich es bei solchen Internetabstimmungen(gerade wenn es um etwas geht) immer sehr bedrückend, dass nur diejenigen gewinnen, die selbst eine sehr große Masse mobilisieren können. Das heißt im Endeffekt, dass es nicht unbedingt einen hundertprozentig verdienten Sieger gibt. Wer nicht die Möglichkeit hat, eine breite Masse hinter sich zu versammeln, der verliert. Selbst wenn er für eine ehrenwerte Sache eingetreten ist. Verzeiht mir, wenn ich solche Worte anschlage. Es ist ja auch schon spät. Aber niemand braucht denken, dass z.B. das Regentropfenprojekt so viele Stimmen bekommen hat, weil es so viel zum Naturschutz beiträgt und die Leute es wirklich für am wichtigsten halten. Nein auch da wurde wahrscheinlich eine breite Masse(wahrscheinlich die Eltern der Kinder und deren Umfeld) mobilisiert, um das Ergebnis zu steuern. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich finde das Eisvogelprojekt in diesem Fall wirklich am besten. Und ich habe auch 3 Stimmen für die Aktion mobilisieren können. Also ich stehe schon auf der richtigen Seite.


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Naja, man muss es aber auch mal aus einer anderen Perspektive sehen und die ist überall gleich...sei es in der Politik oder eben in der Lobby...

Es geht doch heutzutage immer nur darum wieviele Leute hinter einem stehen. Nur mit einer großen funktionierenden Lobby kann man viel schaffen und vor allem viel bewegen.

Diese Aktion zeigt mal wieder, dass alles möglich ist wenn man nur an einen Strang zieht.
Dies wäre eine perfekte Überleitung zum neuen Verband -oder Thomas?-.

Die Lobby der Angler ist groß aber eben zu still...

Da gibt es ja auch den Satz : "Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark..."

Das beste Beispiel findet hier gerade statt...

In diesem Sinne...weiter so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



> Dies wäre eine perfekte Überleitung zum neuen Verband -oder Thomas?-.


Ich verkneif mir alles (der Verein ist ja auch organisiert und wurde sicherlich von LV und BV unterstützt ohne Ende)....

Und ich finde es auch gut, was die machen..

Zudem bringen wir eh kostenlos jede Meldung, die von Vereinen und Verbänden an uns zum veröffentlichen geschickt wird, so wie die also auch..

Passt also scho....


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Ich wollte damit ja auch nur ausdrücken das alles möglich ist sofern man nur mal zusammen an einem Thema arbeitet...

Aber ich bin jetzt lieber ruhig  und arbeite auch ein wenig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Der Gewässerwart des ASV Konstanz, Thomas Lang, hat sich gerade per Mail bei uns für die Mithilfe bei der Abstimmung  bedankt und ist erfreut darüber, wie schnell da was zusammen kam.

Also weiter so, unterstützt Angler!!!!!!!!!!

Bis Sonntag müsst ihr noch ran!


----------



## uwe2855 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Klar, gestern schon erledigt.

Finde die Aktion durch das Board als Medium super. Hätte das sonst nicht erfahren. Woher denn auch...

Uwe


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Ich habe das gestern auch mal auf unserer AB-Facebook-Seite gebracht.
Wer bei FB ist, kann das auch mal teilen:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

#6#6#6


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

meine bessere hälfte ist auch dabei!
hier nochmals den link:
http://www.deutscher-naturschutzpreis.de/detailansicht-2013%20M5dcf173e58f.html

JEDE STIMME ZÄHLT


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> meine bessere hälfte ist auch dabei!
> hier nochmals den link:
> http://www.deutscher-naturschutzpreis.de/detailansicht-2013%20M5dcf173e58f.html
> 
> JEDE STIMME ZÄHLT



Frauen sind doch zu was gut!
#6#6#6


----------



## DingoDong (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Hat wer ne Idee wie man mit dem IPad abstimmen kann? Bei mir erscheint kein Code.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Idee wie man mit dem IPad abstimmen kann? Bei mir erscheint kein Code.



Den Abstimmcode bekommst Du als E-Mail.


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Na heute scheint die Abstimmung ein wenig ins stocken zu geraten...los...nochmal alle Kräfte mobilisieren und weiter voten oder verbreiten...

Es sind nur noch zwei Tage übrig und der Vorsprung ist nicht so groß...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

So isses:
Ran und Angler vor!!!

die gehen halt leider am Wochenende angeln..

;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Neue Zahlen, kamen zwar viele neue Stimmen hinzu - aber nun wieder nur zweiter, aber nur 14 Stimmen Rückstand ;-((

ALSO RAN!!!


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Juni 2013)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die gehen halt leider am Wochenende angeln..
> 
> ;-)



Ist das nicht Schiebung...da wird doch eiskalt einer unserer Schwächen ausgenutzt...

Aber ich bin zuversichtlich das wir das Ruder noch herum reißen werden...

Das Gute gerade ist,dass ihr das mit dem ForenRunner eingerichtet habt...einfach toll...auch vom Wasser...


----------



## Der-Graf (28. Juni 2013)

Gut, wenn man drei Email-Adressen hat...


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

ist das legal, da fällt mir ein |licht ich habe ja auch noch eine in der schublade!

hier nochmal den link: 
http://www.deutscher-naturschutzpreis.de/detailansicht-2013%20M5dcf173e58f.html



JEDE STIMME ZÄHLT


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Juni 2013)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ist das legal



Meinst du die Anderen machen es anders?


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Die Kiddies sind da gnadenlos im email-anlegen!


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

ich denke auch, die masse hat recht!
:m zweitstimme ist abgegeben

für alle die sich gerade zugeschaltet haben, das ist der link zur stimmenabgabe, keine angst, niemand beisst, einfach auf:

http://www.deutscher-naturschutzpreis.de/detailansicht-2013+M5dcf173e58f.html

danach >

BÜRGERPREIS
Jetzt online abstimmen 

> Eisvogelnisthilfen am westlichen Bodensee
> Stimme abgeben
>emailadresse eingeben und vorgegebenen code einschreiben
 dann ins email-postfach schauen, den code kopieren und einfügen, senden und das wars...
*
JEDE STIMME ZÄHLT*


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Juni 2013)

Morgen wird es nochmal ordentlich zur Sache gehen...für die Anglerschaft kann man sich auch mal am Wochenende ins Zeug legen...vor allem weil es morgen nochmal regnen soll.

In diesem Sinne...Gute Nacht...war ein langer Tag.


----------



## phirania (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Man Leute gebt Gas lepische 17 stimmen fehlen noch für die Eisvögel.


----------



## Ndber (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Meine Stimme haben sie. Super Sache :m


----------



## Wasserspeier (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Tolles Projekt. Habe natürlich abgestimmt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

hab noch eine in der schublade gefunden und raus ist sie!

JEDE STIMME ZÄHLT


----------



## Patrick S. (29. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir gestern Abend noch einen Schrank gebaut...natürlich mit ganz vielen Schubladen.


----------



## labralehn (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Auch wenn es einige nicht hören wollen, ich gebe meine Stimme nicht ab.



> Stifter ist der Outdoor-Ausrüster Jack Wolfskin


Das ist ein Haupt-Grund warum ich dafür nicht stimme. Mir missfällt das was diese Firma so im Allgemeinen tut.


http://denkpass.de/2009/10/jack-wol...u-im-internet-deutsches-abmahnrecht-uberholt/

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/artic...-und-Northface-veraergern-Einzelhaendler.html

http://www.werbeblogger.de/2009/10/17/jack-wolfskin-eroeffnet-den-abmahn-herbst/


----------



## mathei (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



labralehn schrieb:


> Auch wenn es einige nicht hören wollen, ich gebe meine Stimme nicht ab.
> 
> Das ist ein Haupt-Grund warum ich dafür nicht stimme. Mir missfällt das was diese Firma so im Allgemeinen tut.
> 
> ...


 
und dir missfeld auch, daß sie sich hier angarieren ;+


----------



## labralehn (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



mathei schrieb:


> und dir missfeld auch, daß sie sich hier angarieren ;+


Nicht das Wie sondern, wer hier das Ganze als Stifter innehat, mißfällt mir. Und Wolfskin ist ein Kandidat, der bei mir gründlich verschiessen hat.


----------



## Deep Down (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Du wählst ja nicht Jack Wolfskin! Einfach nicht kaufen und wie die sonstige Herde aussehen!

Also stimmt weiter ab!


----------



## labralehn (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Du wählst ja nicht Jack Wolfskin! Einfach nicht kaufen und wie die sonstige Herde aussehen!
> 
> Also stimmt weiter ab!



nja aber der *einzige* Stifter ist nunmal "Jack Wolfskin" also unterstützte ich den doch, wenn ich meine Stimme abgäbe.


----------



## Patrick S. (29. Juni 2013)

Es muss doch für alles heutzutage Sponsoren geben...

Bei mir steht an erster Stelle die Anglerschaft...und genau noch heute können wir -ohne großen Aufwand- helfen.

Also bitte voten...es wird jede Stimme benötigt...

Danke euch...Petri Heil...


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Lieber unterstütze ich den Konzern Jack Wolfskin, als die Kormoranschützer und anglerfeindlich eingestellten Spendensammler vom NABU!

Zitat "Pablo der kleine Regentropfen":



> Den Rest des Geldes würden wir der ortsansessigen NaBu-Gruppe spenden.



Mich würde es jedenfalls freuen,wenn ausnahmsweise auch mal Angler für ihre Naturschutz Arbeit belohnt werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

@labralehn
Mit Deinem Verzicht schadest Du Dir, dem ASV Konstanz und uns als Anglern jetzt aber viel unmittelbarer!
Der Verzicht sollte sich somit nicht gegen sich selbst richten!


----------



## lsski (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Abstimmung erledigt..ja es wird knapp.
Wenn jeder noch 1 x 2 x  telefoniert mit einen guten Freund wechselt sich das Blatt ich habe es schon getan!!

So geht Das !!
Auf die Seite gehen Abstimmen wollen Code schicken lassen und Nochmals Abstimmen wollen Code aus E-Mail holen eingeben und Abstimmen.
Dauert 2 minuten !!

http://www.deutscher-naturschutzpreis.de/projekte-2013.html



Ran an Speck!


----------



## lsski (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Hoppla ich habe ja 2 E-Mail Aressen was alles geht ?!
Meine Frau hat gerade auch abgestimmt !!
Sie liebt Eisvögel !


----------



## BlackLions (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Moien


....auch erledigt. ;-)


----------



## labralehn (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @labralehn
> Mit Deinem Verzicht schadest Du Dir, dem ASV Konstanz und uns als Anglern jetzt aber viel unmittelbarer!
> Der Verzicht sollte sich somit nicht gegen sich selbst richten!



Ich bin auch im Wintersport und bei Alpinen Sportarten sehr aktiv (seit über 40 Jahren), und daher geht Wolfskin, für mich gar nicht. Daher ein absolutes "nogo" für mich, wenn der Naturschutzpreis 2013 unter der "Schirmherschafft" von Wolfskin steht. Und das tut er ja, im Hinergrund der Preisverleihung werden dann überdimensionierte (geschützte) Abdrücke (Firmenlogo) omnipräsent sein. Sorry, aber das ist meine Meinung und Einstellung zu der Firma Wolfskin.


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

der aufruf geht auch an unsere gäste die hier fleißig mitlesen und die wir vllt irgendwann als neue Boardmitglieder begrüßen dürfen!
Hier nochmal der link:

http://www.deutscher-naturschutzpreis.de/projekte-2013.html

Eisvogelnisthilfen am westlichen Bodensee


JEDE STIMME ZÄHLT

@labralehn > jeder sollte eine meinung haben und diese auch vertreten, dass ist voll i.o.!


----------



## daci7 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Nochmal 6 Stimmen aus meinem "Umfeld" 
Wolfskin kann ich auch nicht leiden - auch aus anderen Gründen - und deswegen kaufe ich keine Produkte von denen. Wenn der Konzern aber mal was vrenünftiges unterstützt, dann finde ich das wenigstens soweit ok, dass ich mitmachen kann 

Und ernsthaft - es gibt schlimmere Unternehmen als Wolfskin die uns täglich aus der Glotze aus dem Radio oder im Supermarkt anlachen.


----------



## Patrick S. (29. Juni 2013)

Wann ist eigentlich Abstimmungsende?

Heute 0 Uhr oder morgen?

Wird auf jeden Fall nochmal extrem spannend...

Mal schaun was später noch über Facebook erreicht werden kann...

Mensch,dass muss doch zu schaffen sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Ich denke (ohne Gewehr), dass man Sonntags noch abstimmen kann.


----------



## Tobi120 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Meine Stimme hat der Verein!


----------



## Patrick S. (29. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt richtig gelesen habe...-man möge mich verbessern-...gewinnen ja die ersten drei...na das ist auf jeden Fall toll...

Klar...besser ist Platz 1...es bleibt spannend...

Danke für die Antwort Thomas.


----------



## waterwild (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Erledigt


----------



## Spartakus (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Hallo

Zitat Bürgerpreis 2013 http://www.deutscher-naturschutzpreis.de 


> ... Die 20 besten Projektideen werden durch eine öffentliche  Internetabstimmung ermittelt und erhalten ein Preisgeld von je 2.000  Euro.


Es bleibt spannend .... 
der erste Platz wäre super 

:m


----------



## lsski (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

"Jacke von Wolf kann man auch als Replica aus der Türkei erwerben und dem Konzern ein Schnippchen schlagen ! "

Bla bla bla#q  mal bei Seite Das sind die Paten des Vereines :

Prof. Dr. Martin Wikelski, 
Max-Planck-Institut für Ornithologie / Direktor, Uni KN / Lehrstuhl Ornithologie


Und das der Link zum Abstimmen:


http://www.deutscher-naturschutzprei...ekte-2013.html


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

wann wird eigendlich aktualisiert?
bin echt gespannt wer jetzt vorne liegt, 
wat für ein rennen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Immer abends so um 17 Uhr ca.


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

so, meine große tochter hat den link in facebook gepostet, gab schon reichlich resonanz..

link:
http://www.deutscher-naturschutzpreis.de/projekte-2013.html


----------



## Patrick S. (29. Juni 2013)

5 Stimmen Vorsprung...und nun wieder auf Platz 1...super klasse...

Wir dürfen jetzt aber nicht nachlassen und müssen weiter Gas geben...der Sieg ist zum greifen nahe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

So isses - morgen nochmal ran - wäre ja echt klasse, wenn da Angler gewinnen würden!


----------



## mathei (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

man ist dat eng


----------



## maigibs (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Hoppla, auch meine zweite email hat funktioniert. Hab noch ein paar alte, muss die auch probieren. Setzen die denn kein cookie ab?

Wann ist denn eigentlich Schluss?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

morgen abend wohl..


----------



## maigibs (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Habe nun dafür gesorgt, dass drei weitere Stimmen der Konstanzer Jugendgruppe gegeben wurden. Leider sieht man die aber nicht, es bleibt bei 1077 Stimmen unverändert stehen.

Warum geben die keine Uhrzeit an, wann am Sonntag, dem 30.6, Schluss sein wird?

Gruß vom
maigibs


----------



## lsski (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

*NA los es wird knapp !! *

So geht Das !!
Auf die Seite gehen Abstimmen wollen Code schicken lassen und Nochmals  Abstimmen wollen Code aus E-Mail holen eingeben und Abstimmen.
*Dauert 2 minuten !!*

http://www.deutscher-naturschutzprei...ekte-2013.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



maigibs schrieb:


> Habe nun dafür gesorgt, dass drei weitere Stimmen der Konstanzer Jugendgruppe gegeben wurden. Leider sieht man die aber nicht, es bleibt bei 1077 Stimmen unverändert stehen.
> 
> Warum geben die keine Uhrzeit an, wann am Sonntag, dem 30.6, Schluss sein wird?
> 
> ...


Die aktualisieren nur einmal so um 17 Uhr jeden Tag..

Weiss ich auch nicht, wie lange das heute noch geht mit abstimmen.
Einfach abstimmen und weiterverbreiten, solange es geht!


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die aktualisieren nur einmal so um 17 Uhr jeden Tag..
> 
> Weiss ich auch nicht, wie lange das heute noch geht mit abstimmen.
> Einfach abstimmen und weiterverbreiten, solange es geht!



nun, die genauen abstimmungszahlen werden wir heute nicht erfahren, lediglich die bis ca. 17.00 uhr, d.h. der ran auf das siegertreppchen entscheidet sich in den letzten stunden bis mitternacht und dann heißt es sich bis zum 30.august in geduld zu übenI

ich habe so ein gefühl als das die kiddies uns heute wieder hinter sich gelassen haben, hauptsache ist das der abstand nicht allzu groß wird, so wäre der ansporn  im zieleinlauf noch mal alles zu geben viel größer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

So isses - nicht aufgeben, immer ran..


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Jede (email)Stimme zählt!

Jetzt nicht nachlassen, der Zweitplatzierte wird alles geben!


----------



## xnglxr 2000 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

abgestimmt ! :m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ich habe so ein gefühl als das die kiddies uns heute wieder hinter sich gelassen haben, hauptsache ist das der abstand nicht allzu groß wird, so wäre der ansporn  im zieleinlauf noch mal alles zu geben viel größer.



Also ich denke nicht, dass die Kinder selbst so viel mobilisieren können. Das sind Grundschulkinder. Viele von denen haben garkeine Mail-Adresse. Und einige wissen in dem Alter auch noch nicht, wie und wo man sich eine anlegt. Das kommt meist erst etwas später. Die Kinder sind schließlich alle unter 11 Jahre alt. Ich studiere Lehramt an Grundschulen und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die da wirklich reihenweise Adressen anlegen. Das geht ja meist auch nicht in nur einer Minute. Und Kinder in dem Alter sind meist alles andere als Geduldig und ausdauernd. Wenn dann sind es die Eltern und Lehrer, die da kräftig am Rad drehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Umso wichtiger dass die Angler sich ranhalten..


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Ich hab die Infos auch nochmal die letzten Tage gestreut und noch mal richtig auf die Pauke gehauen!

Frage und entscheidend ist wohl, was nach 17.00 Uhr passiert!


----------



## E30Tommi (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Abgegeben!

2 mal  ( ist zwar gecheatet aber ich habe nunmal 2 Adressen!

*Danke!*

     Ihre Stimmabgabe für das Projekt
*Eisvogelnisthilfen am westlichen Bodensee – Angelsportverein setzt sich ein*
    wurde registriert.
     Bitte haben Sie etwas Geduld. Ihre Stimme wird dem Projekt innerhalb von 24 Stunden gutgeschrieben.


Gruß Tommi


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Gut so Jungs, weiter so..


----------



## dark-fish (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

so, ich hab auch abgestimmt!

Versteh gar nicht, warum das Musical so gut liegt!
Da die den Preis für "Tonaufnahmen" verwenden wollen...
hat die Natur irgendwie nix davon!#d
Naja, da stimmen halt die ganzen Muttis und deren Freundinnen ab...#q

Ich hoffe, dass die Angler das Ruder nochmal herum reissen können!!!:m


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

für alle unentschlossenen, das ist der link zur stimmenabgabe, keine angst, niemand beisst!

http://www.deutscher-naturschutzpreis.de/detailansicht-2013+M5dcf173e58f.html

danach >

BÜRGERPREIS
Jetzt online abstimmen 

> Eisvogelnisthilfen am westlichen Bodensee
> Stimme abgeben
>emailadresse eingeben und vorgegebenen code einschreiben
 dann ins email-postfach schauen, den code kopieren und einfügen, senden und das wars...
*
JEDE STIMME ZÄHLT*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Tja, wieder nur zweiter Platz für  die Angler - weil die halt draussen sind am Sonntag..
Schade..

Vielleicht kommt heute Abend ja noch was dazu, wenn die Jungs heimkommen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

eigendlich müßte es für uns boardis(118.425 mitgliedern) ein leichtes sein diese öffentliche wahl so zubeeinflussen, dass das ergebnis eindeutig und  unerreichbar für andere sein müßte, aber ein gemeinschaftliches interesse heißt nicht unbedingt das alles uhren im selben takt laufen!

thomas, wie wäre es mit eine "persönlichen nachricht"(emailadresse) an alle boardis,, mit der bitte um stimmenabgabe!
Jetzt wo sich die kiddies sicher fühlen und hoffendlich die hände in den schoß legen dehen wir nochmal richtig auf!


----------



## mathei (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

gute Idee maik. jetzt muß die keule raus


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

richtig, mailen bis der server heiss läuft :q

wir reissen das ruder schon rum, in diesem sinnen reingehauen und stimme abgeben nicht vergessen #6


----------



## E30Tommi (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Die Freundin hat auch noch 3 mail adressen...

Wären dann 5 meinerseits... mehr ist echt nicht drin.

Drück die daumen!

LG Tommi


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Ja macht das auf jeden Fall! In diesem Fall ist dieser Schritt gerechtfertigt. Das ist eine gute Idee, um vielleicht doch nochmal was zu erreichen. Es wäre echt ein Armutszeugnis und peinlich, wenn es (wie bei der Petition zum Nachtangeln) schon wieder nicht klappen würde, eine gemeinsame Sache erfolgreich durchzuziehen.


----------



## lsski (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

*NA los es wird knapp !! *Der Eisvogel wird es dir Danken !

So geht Das !!
Auf die Seite gehen Abstimmen wollen Code schicken lassen und Nochmals   Abstimmen wollen Code aus E-Mail holen eingeben und Abstimmen.
*Dauert 2 minuten !!*

http://www.deutscher-naturschutzprei...ekte-2013.html


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

So weitermachen, jetzt werden sie nachlässig und wiegen sich in Sicherheit!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Das war voll klar, dass das mit den privaten Nachrichten nicht gemacht wird. Es hätte echt niemandem wehgetan. Und dass der andere Thread gelöscht wurde, ist auch mal wieder typisch. Bis morgen hätte man ihn doch lassen können. 

Aber es sind nur noch wenige Minuten. Also wer noch eine Stimme aufbringen kann, der soll das machen.


----------



## mathei (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

wie war denn der letzte stand


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

mathias, letzter stand war mit fast hundert stimmen rückstand auf den 1. platz, 
ich gehe mal davon aus das der abstand sich nochmals vergrößert hat, 
chance vertan, das passt, |gr:


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Schade! 
Der ASV Konstanz hat nach eigenen Angaben nur ca. 300 Mitglieder. Da ist man natürlich gegenüber einer Schule auf starke Schützenhilfe von außen angewiesen.


----------



## E30Tommi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Irgendwie schon fast traurig...

Mitglieder: 118.048 			

Davon manchmal knapp 3000 Stück Online...

Mindestens die hälfte hat Facebook, davon die hälfte haben 300 Freunde etc. etc.

Da ist die Anzahl der Stimmen die abgegeben wurde echt lächerlich.

Einem neuen Boilierezept wird warscheinlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt.

LG Tommi


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Wie schon geschrieben...man musste nicht 1. sein um zu gewinnen...

Und ein zweiter Platz ist wahrlich nicht schlecht...es ist immer mehr möglich...

Nicht immer alles negativ sehen...denn der ASV belegt nun den 2. Platz...

GRATULATION von meiner Seite...


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Angelverein gegen Schule. Da kommt gleich mal der Kinderlein-Bonus dazu. War doch irgendwie klar, oder!?


----------



## Der-Graf (1. Juli 2013)

Der erste Platz wäre sicherlich mit mehr Prestige verbunden. Darüber hinaus hält sich der Nachteil zu Platz 2 doch in Grenzen. Beide erhalten das selbe Preisgeld und beide werden nach Bonn zur Preisverleihung eingeladen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

wenn es dann wirklich der 2.platz ist können wir als anglerschaft trotzalledem zu frieden sein, wir stehen  positiv im rampenlicht und nabu/peta haben nichts zu mecken,
gut find ich auch das wenn es ein "preisgeld" für den verein geben sollte, dass dieser weiter für das projekt genutzt wird und nicht in die vereinskasse fließt!


----------



## Blauzahn (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> gut find ich auch das wenn es ein "preisgeld" für den verein geben sollte, dass dieser weiter für das projekt genutzt wird und nicht in die vereinskasse fließt!



Davon ist auszugehen, da ja das Projekt und nicht der Initiator unterstützt wird.
Entsprechende Nachweise liegen dann der zweckgebundenen Förderung zu Grunde, bzw. werden sicher gefordert.

Und...
Platz Zwei, nach dem es nun wohl aussieht ist doch Klasse !


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Und sind wa mal ehrlich...Hätten se früher was angesagt wäre der 1. drin gewesen. Aber es ist doch gut so.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Das näxte Mal wurde frühere Benachrichtigung zugesagt..


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

gut so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Lernfähig, die Jungs vom Bodensee...
:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Geschlagen, von "Pablo, der kleine Regentropfen"... puuhhh.


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

weiches wasser bricht den stein...


----------



## Hilde (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Anglerverein Konstanz erhält Naturschutzpreis für 

 Vogelprojekt ! |bigeyes

Gibt es irgendwo ein Übersicht welche Preise Angler für Fischprojekte erhalten haben? |kopfkrat
​ ​


----------



## RedHead (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013 – Noch bis Sonntag (30.06.2013) abstimmen!*

Hoffentlich macht das Projekt Schule und verbreitet sich (z.B. den Rhein rauf)

denn ich mag die kleinen, fliegenden Juwelen (nicht essen, zusehen)!


----------

